# Port request - Samba42



## dutch2005 (Apr 6, 2015)

Since March the 5th, a new release of Samba has come out (version = 4.2)

Samba4 is an attempt to implement an Active Directory compatible Domain
Controller.

In short, you can join a WinNT, Win2000, WinXP or Win2003 member server
to a Samba4 domain, and it will behave much as it does in AD, including
Kerberos domain logins where applicable.

WWW: http://www.samba.org/

Would anyone be so kind to make this a port?


----------



## hukadan (Apr 6, 2015)

I think you have already one : net/samba4.

-- Edit --
I just got your point.. you meant 4.2.. My bad.


----------



## fulano (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes it takes a little long to make a port, but this time is taking longer.


----------



## dutch2005 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone willing to take this one up? It's still not available


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 24, 2015)

`pkg install samba42`

net/samba42 was added to ports last month.


----------



## fulano (Jul 25, 2015)

`[toor@sgserv01 ~]$ samba -V`
Version 4.2.2

`[toor@sgserv01 ~]$ pkg info samba42 | grep Installed`
Installed on  : Thu Jul  9 14:41:36 BRT 2015


----------

